# Hey I'm new and I need a new bow



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

WUAnonymous.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Let me know if you find a Hoy Carbon Element for $350. I would be in.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to archery talk.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Welcome

Check out the section "Classifieds" and Hunting Bows for sale.

Look at the ones you can afford and investigate.

I've seen some nice bows going for great prices here.

Be warned, don't buy a bow that's been dry fired!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, Newbie -- Welcome to site!
I love it & I know you will too. And just remember that any bow you can be accurate with is a good hunting bow.
See you around!
-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

PSE Stinger 3g.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

*Changing my price range*

After looking around for tha Hoyt carbon element a good bit, I think I'd raise my price range to at least 700


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

So I won't to close this thread but for some reason it won't let me, soooooo yeah closed thread


----------

